# طريقة فحص زيت المحركات



## chemical (7 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء من مواصف زيت المحركات مثلا 
Bn (mg KoH/g 
acidity او pour point, flash point.........................
فمن لديه معلومات او شرح لطريقة كيفية فحص هذه النسب افادتي بها ولكم الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
فحص عينات زيوت المحركات يحتاج الى اجهزة خاصة بها
فحص Bn بواسطة المعايرة بمحلول عياري من حامض الهيدروكلوريك مذاب في كحول وكاشف بارا نافثولو بنزين
وفحص الحامضية يتم بالمعايرة بمحلول عياري من هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم مذاب في كحول بنفس الكاشف
فحص درجة الوميض يتم بتسخين العينة في وعاء نحاسي خاص بهذا الفحص وتمرير شعلة بسيطة فوق سطح الزيت لحين ملاحظة اضاءة تسمى فلاش وتؤخذ درجة الحرارة عندها .
فحص درجة الانسكاب يتم وضع عينة مع ميزان حرارة في جهاز التبريد حيث يتم الكشف على الزيت بشكل دوري كل ثلاث دقائق بامالة العينة وملاحظة حركة سطح الزيت فاذا توقفت عن الحركة نطرح 3 درجات وتسمى هذه الدرجة درجة الانسكاب .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 يناير 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فحص عينات زيوت المحركات يحتاج الى اجهزة خاصة بها
> فحص Bn بواسطة المعايرة بمحلول عياري من حامض الهيدروكلوريك مذاب في كحول وكاشف بارا نافثولو بنزين
> وفحص الحامضية يتم بالمعايرة بمحلول عياري من هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم مذاب في كحول بنفس الكاشف
> ...


 
فحص Bn بواسطة المعايرة بمحلول عياري من حامض الهيدروكلوريك مذاب في كحول وكاشف بارا نافثولو بنزين
وفحص الحامضية يتم بالمعايرة بمحلول عياري من هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم مذاب في كحول بنفس الكاشف
فحص الtbn يتم صحيح بواسطه التسحيح الالكتروني ضد KOH 0.1N وبدون كاشف لان المعايرة الكترونيه مع وجود محلول الوسيط التلوين والايزو بروبانول والماء بنسب معينه .

فحص درجة الانسكاب يتم وضع عينة مع ميزان حرارة في جهاز التبريد حيث يتم الكشف على الزيت بشكل دوري كل ثلاث دقائق بامالة العينة وملاحظة حركة سطح الزيت فاذا توقفت عن الحركة نطرح 3 درجات 
فيكون الفحص كل ثلاث درجات وليس كل ثلاث دقائق بامالة العينة وملاحظة حركة سطح الزيت فاذا توقفت عن الحركة نطرح ثلاث درجات


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لطفك اخي محمد جاسم نعم الكشف يتم كل ثلاث درجات في درجة الانسكاب وليس كل ثلاث دقائق عذرا على الخطأ
اما tbn افضل فحصها بالكاشف بسبب مشاكل المعايرة بالجهد الالكتروني ولربما السبب هو الجهاز الموجود عندنا لانة قديم وليس بالدقة المطلوبه . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حمزة بحسون (3 فبراير 2011)

انا اختصاصي خارج عن هذه الامور ولكن انا اعمل الان في مصنع ينتج الواح الخشب و عندنا ما يسمى بال شدير ونستخدم زيت اسمه التجاري هو

total seriola 1510

مشكلتنا ان الزيت يتجمد شيئا فشيئا لمن يعرف عن خصائص هذا النوع من الزيوت او عن مشاكله ارجو منه ان يسعفني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 فبراير 2011)

حمزة بحسون قال:


> انا اختصاصي خارج عن هذه الامور ولكن انا اعمل الان في مصنع ينتج الواح الخشب و عندنا ما يسمى بال شدير ونستخدم زيت اسمه التجاري هو
> 
> total seriola 1510
> 
> مشكلتنا ان الزيت يتجمد شيئا فشيئا لمن يعرف عن خصائص هذا النوع من الزيوت او عن مشاكله ارجو منه ان يسعفني ولكم جزيل الشكر


 طيب بعد ما يجمد ينحل بالحرارة ام ماذا ؟
سلامي


----------



## حمزة بحسون (5 فبراير 2011)

لا اصلا هو بيجمد على درجة حرارة تبلغ 180 درجة مؤوية


----------

